

Knock Lock – Unlock a Door with a Secret Knock (2009) - Cogito
http://hackedgadgets.com/2009/11/04/knock-lock-unlock-a-door-with-a-secret-knock/

======
Cogito
Some previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=924237>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=927299>

I wonder how easy a similar set-up with a Raspberry Pi would be. The option to
use the same hardware, but provide a web service to control the door as well,
or other authentication methods would be cool to see.

~~~
Cogito
Apparently I missed the original as well! - it's at:

[http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-
lock....](http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-lock.html)

